# Cool Trainers!



## Carol (Oct 8, 2006)

Go to their main page and scoll down...

http://www.indianacombatarts.com/index.html

Their "Mark-it" training blades look a lot like the No-Lie training blade system....only they are a lot less expensive than the No-Lie blades!

In addition, they offer more than just the single and double edged blades...they also have a Mark-It Karambit as well as a mini-bolo...pretty cool stuff.

I haven't personally ordered from them, but I heard some favorable feedback about them over on KenpoTalk.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on that Carol!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been reading the knife forum out of curiosity about knives; I tried to follow this link but I got this instead:

















*Sorry, the site you requested has been disabled*


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I've been reading the knife forum out of curiosity about knives; I tried to follow this link but I got this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The link I posted to Indiana Combat Arts?  It's been working fine for me.  I just checked it again and they were up.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2006)

Disabled for me.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 9, 2006)

Still disabled for me - is there some type of login you might have that we don't?  A front page we're missing, while you've linked to something inside?  Because I even googled it, got the same website, and then the same error message... I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

It's disabled for me now as well.

I think I figured it out.  I went to the site when it was up...and within the last couple of days it has been disabled.  Because it was already in my browser settings, my machine was pulling up a cached copy instead of a live copy.  Sorry about that


----------



## Kacey (Oct 9, 2006)

That makes sense - thanks for checking.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol,

I have had that happen to myself as well on several occasions.


----------

